# [INFO THREAD] Rhun's Greyhawk Campaign - OMEGA



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

This is the info thread for my OMEGA group's Greyhawk Campaign PbP game. I know it is late in coming, since the game is going on 5+ years here at EN World, but I've recently realized that I can't remember everything that has gone on before in the game. Thus, important things such as people, places, etc. will be posted here for reference.

It may take some time to get everything I want posted here, but at least this will be a start to better organization. 

I'd appreciate if nobody else would post in this thread. If you have questions, concerns or advice, please post it in the OMEGA GAME OOC THREAD. Thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

*Dramatis Personæ*

[sblock=HOMMLET]
*Lord Burne:* A wizard and former adventurer of some power, Lord Burne now resides within a fortified tower within the Village of Hommlet. While not the actual mayor or lord of the village, he does serve on the village council, and is in contact with the Viscount of Verbobonc (whose fief Hommlet lies within) and agents of the King of Furyondy. He is a tall, slender man who tends to dress in very fine clothing, and is always meticulously groomed...he is prone to stroking his spade-shaped beard while deep in thought.

*Captain Rufus:* A master-at-arms and companion of Burne's from their adventuring days, he assisted you with the arrest of Zert. He generally is on extended patrol around Hommlet's outlying farms and lands with a group of guardsmen, on watch for suspicious activity. He commands Burne's Badgers, Lord Burne's company of guardsman, and also dwells within Burne's tower. Rufus wears highly polished plate armor, and a bright red cape on his back. He looks to be of some thirty five or forty years, with a craggy nose and long drooping mustache. 

*Ostler Gundigoot:* The portly owner of the Inn of the Welcome Wench, Ostler is a good natured fellow that you've all come to like. He has a good palate for food and drink, serves very fine fare for a "wilderness" inn, and is a good talker and great listener. He always wears a dirty apron, and has a habit of wiping his hands on it whenever he is worried or concerned.

*Melech:* A sergeant of Burne's Badgers, a gruff man who dresses in banded mail, and prefers to fight with battleaxe and shield. He hates being called Mel, instead of Melech. He is said to be quite a skilled combatant.

*Dansom:* One of Burne's Badgers, Dansom is a heavily bearded man who wears a much-patched cloak over his chainmail, and bears shield and spear in Burne's service. Despite his somewhat rough appearance, he has a friendly attitude.

*Bittinger:* A former bandit, now a member of Burne's Badgers. Bittinger's face is heavily scarred, and he wears a leather patch over his left eye. He wears scale mail, and fights with shield and spear.

*Aguillon:* Another of Burne's Badgers, Aguillon doesn't fit the rough and tumble look of most of his companions. A slender, handsome man, he is always clean and well-dressed, his chainmail always oiled and polished. In combat, in fights with shield and longsword.

*Alice:* A pretty, blonde haired waif of a girl who serves tables at the Wench. She is quite talkative and flirtatious, especially with the mighty gladiator Zirat. While quite attractive, her small size causes Zirat to fear that he might crush her during any romantic liaison.

*Beka:* A boxum serving girl at the Wench with masses of long curly brown hair. She has a friendly, pleasant disposition. She is just as attractive as her companion Alice, though much difference in appearance.

*Canon Terjon:* Terjon is the head of the Church of Saint Cuthbert in Hommlet. He healed Jinx of his near-death injuries, though the rest of the PCs didn't meet him until later. He has spent some time in discussion with Aeron and Merrick on things spiritual, and comes across as quite wise.

*Father Calmert:* Underpriest of the Church of St. Cuthbert, Calmer is friendly and talkative and exceedinly good at securing donations for the church. He knows church doctrine inside and out, and always has a wise quote appropriate to seemingly any situation. A young priest of fairly plain features, who always wears a crumpled hat upon his head and dresses in rough-spun wool robes of russet and brown coloration. He is a member of the Chapeaux order of Saint Cuthbert. He had spent much time in discussion with Aeron and Merrick.

*Melubb the Moneychanger:* A short, chubby man, with thinning brown hair, Melubb is an expert at appraising jewelry, gems and precious metals. A quiet, soft-spoken man, Melubb is also a skilled goldsmith and jewelry maker. He expresses no interest in anything unrelated to his business.

*Rannos Davl:* A large, gruff-talking man, Rannos Davl runs the village's trading post. He was on Jebediah's "suspect" list, as Laugo the Teamster said that the traders couldn't be trusted.

*Gremag:* A short, slender, greasy looking man who serves as Rannos Davl's aid in running the trading post. His facial features are reminiscent of a weasel. He was also on Jebediah's "suspect" list,as Laugo the Teamster said that the traders couldn't be trusted. Krane's questioning got few answers, though Gremag seemed to know more than he was saying.

*Fergus the Stonemason:* Jebediah attempted to interview Fergus, but the man was unavailable.

*Laugo the Teamster:* A helpful fellow who likes to talk, Laugo was interviewed by Jebediah. He seems to be a nice enough man, and is happy to speak with you. Although is too is a relative newcomer to the village, he explains to you that he has lost one wagon and team to the bandits in the area. He doesn’t know if it has anything to do with the Temple or not, but the rumors of bandits and such are certainly true. He provides little information on the Temple, but makes a point of telling Jebediah that the traders are not to be trusted. He says nothing further. It seems that he may be hiding something, but he quickly excuses himself, saying he has to get back to work.

*Mytch the Miller:* A thin, shifty-eyed man, Mytch was fairly untalkative when questioned by Jebdiah. Lord Crane felt as though the man was hiding something. 

*Radker the Potter:* Jebediah attempted to interview Radker, but the potter claimed to be too busy to spend any time chatting with him. Even the offer of silver merely caused him to roll his eyes, and then hastily rush you along on your way so that he could return to work.

*Jasc the Wainwright:* Interviewed by Jebediah, he doesn’t impart much information about the Temple, but says if there is any evil in the village it is that no-good Druid of the Grove. Jasc seems to believe the man is practicing evil arts, and holds many of the village folk under some mystic charm. While he seems to be telling the truth, Jebediah also detects the smell of alcohol on Jasc’s breath.

*Yentum, the carpenter:* Another newcomer to the village. He has nothing worthwhile to relate to Jebediah. He simply goes about his work, and doesn’t take too much stock in the rumors of evil in the area. 

*Marty the Leatherworker:* Marty knows little of the Temple besides the local history. He did live in the village during the time when the Temple held sway, though, and can speak on the vileness and despicable acts that the Temple folk inflicted upon the innocent. Although he doesn’t know much about the rumors of evil, he claims that one night, just a few weeks ago, he saw a demon on the outskirts of town. He claims that it was a huge, hairy looking beast, twice the size of a man, with large twisted horns and long serpent-like tail, wielding a large axe. He says he reported it to the village elder, but when some of the militia investigated, they found nothing. Marty appears to be telling the truth, and doesn’t seem to be hiding anything.

*Jaroo Ashstaff:* The Druid of the Grove, Jaroo is said to be a stern man, a member of the Gnarley Forest Druidic Sect. He is the leader of the Old Religion in the village, and apparently is quite powerful. However, despite Jebediah's attempts, nobody from your group has ever seen or spoken to the man.

*Brother Smythe:* A follower of the "Old Religion" (druidic), Brother Smythe is Hommlet's hard-working blacksmith. He is short and muscular, and is a quiet, sober man until the topic comes to fine metal work...then he is all smiles and pleasant words. He himself, unfortunately, has little skill at fine armoring and weaponsmithing, being best able to make simply items of iron.

*Emmit, the weaver:* An elderly man, he is warm and friendly. However, he knows almost nothing about the Temple of Elemental Evil, besides the basic history of the area. He is a newcomer to Hommlet, having been here for just two years ago.

*Tindar, the tailor* A small man, short and thin, who lives by himself. He too knows little about the Temple, having moved to the area only a few months ago. He is seems friendly and talkative.

*Keln, the brewmaster:* Keln has resided in the village for a very long time, and in fact, even fought with the forces of good against the Temple of Elemental Evil at the Battle of Emridy Meadows. He speaks with you over a mug of excellent hand-crafted ale, telling you stories of the depredations that the minions of evil inflicted upon the region. Robberies, murders, rapes, etc. He even shows you the finely crafted spear that hangs over his mantle, the spear he used against the gnolls, orcs and evil men of the Temple. He informs you that he has heard whispers of interdicted places beneath the old ruins of the Temple, where even the forces of good dared not go. He also tells you that he suspects many of the survivors of the evil forces may have resettled in Nulb, the small community a day or so travel up the road, near the actual temple site. The place has an evil reputation. He recommends that you be extremely careful in your quest for knowledge regarding the Temple, as there are some things that are best left alone. Keln has proven a fine drinking companion, and Merrick and Zirat spent at least one night drinking his "Special Vintage" with he and two of his sons, Karno and Curnott.

*Arrod, the cabinet maker:* Arrod provides little useful information. He suggests you speak with the Village Elder about anything related to the Temple, as few of the villagers have any knowledge of such things beyond a basic history of the region. 

*Nim, the cheesemaker:* The cheesemaker and cowherd is an elderly man who spends only a few moments chatting with Jebediah. He waves off the rumors of evil in the area. He seems to think that too many people are paranoid, and informs you that he has no doubts that the Temple is destroyed and its forces extinct. He attributes the stories of bandits to the fact that business has been excellent of late, and that brigands always follow where trade is good.

*Spugnois:* Spugnois appears to be a mage of some sort, though he tells you that he is a scholar interested only in studying magical writings and such. He has come to the area to search for old scrolls and books, as he had heard rumors that there were many rare magics used by the Temple in its heyday. He claims that he has learned that a Wizard inhabited the ruined Moathouse outside of the village, and that he is planning on searching it soon. Ciaran and Vaseda, in particular, have spoken to Spugnois and shared a few drinks with him. Spugnois is short and slight of build, with rather plain features. He dresses in travel stained robes, and generally has a fairly unkempt appearance. 

*Furnok of Furd:* A short, muscular man of swarthy complexion, Furnok is a self-proclaimed "Treasurehunter." He is friendly, talkative, and loves nothing more than a good game of dice and cards. He is pleasant to look at, with seemingly permanent "five o'clock shadow," dresses in well-worn leather armor, and always has a shortsword at his hip and a dagger in his boot.

*Leytan:* A laborer who came to Hommlet to work on the castle being built by Burne and Rufus, Leytan is a short, stout man of strong arm and few words. He is average in appearance, with a heavy beard and thick black hair. He lives in the tent & hut camp on the outskirts of Hommlet, where most of those involved in laboring on the ditches and stoneworks reside.

*Zert: [IMPRISONED]* Zert is a well-built warrior type, clad in scale armor. He claims to know nothing of the Temple, and says that he is simply looking for work as a man-at-arms. He says that he is a veteran of many wars and such that have been fought over the last decade, and has always worked as a mercenary of sorts. Jebediah can tell that this man is outright lying, and that he knows much more about the Temple than he is letting on. Suspecting him as a Temple agent, you surprise him and capture him, and he remains imprisoned in the dungeon beneath Burne's Tower.

*Kobort:* Companion of Turuko (below), Kobort is a huge, lumbering warrior in banded armor. He knows little of the Temple beyond simple rumors, and he and his companion are simply looking for work. He doesn’t appear to be lying, although he answers many of your questions by telling you to speak with Turuko, who would know more about that sort of thing. Kobort is a bit slow of wit, but seems well skilled with a blade.





*Turuko:* A short, slim man of Baklunish origin, Turuko dresses in simple robes and carries little more than a pack and a quarterstaff. Turuko doesn't smile easily, his lips seemingly stuck in an ever present sneer. He professes no love of combat, but says that it is how he and his companion Kobort have made their living. They had come to Hommlet upon hearing rumors of bandits and such in the area, hoping to find work as guards or mercenaries. He can tell you only the basic background of the Temple, although he hints that he may know more. However, he says that it is unwise to speak of such subjects until you know who you can and can’t trust. He appears to be telling the truth in his statements.





*Elmo:* Elmo is a tall and well-built man dressed in dirty leathers, with greasy brown locks and dull eyes. He smells of alcohol, and by the way he staggers upon entering the room, Jebediah has a suspicion that he may already be drunk. His speech is slow and halting, and he gives the impression of lacking somewhat in intelligence. Elmo claims to be a mercenary looking for work, and explains that he has lived in Hommlet his whole life. When questioned about the Temple, he tells Jebediah that much evil still lurks in the Temple ruins, and that if you are truly interested in the history of the place, you should investigate the ruins themselves. He warns you that none have ever returned from exploring the remains of the place, though, and that you should be extremely careful. After the interview ends, Jebediah is stuck with the impression that the man is much more intelligent then he is letting on, and that the drinking is possibly a ruse of some type. Elmo has also proven himself a fine drinking companion, and during sparring matches has shown himself an equal in prowess to Merrick and Zirat.
[/sblock]


[sblock=THE MOATHOUSE]
*Lubash, the ogre: [DECEASED]* A nasty brute, Lubash served as The Master's enforcer. He nearly killed poor Jinx (putting the gnome into a coma for several days), and was known to brutally beat captives for fun.

*Lareth, The Master: [DECEASED]* A incredibly handsome cleric in service to Lolth, the Master and his company of bandits had staked their claim to the ruined moathouse just a few miles from Hommlet. You are unsure just what their purpose and their ties to the Temple of Elemental Evil might have been, but you were very thorough in eliminating their threat from the region.

*Almir:* The Master's lieutenant, this man was captured by the party and interrogated by Lord Krane. He knew little, but did provide names and descriptions of some of the Temple's "higher-ups."

*Torr Grayson:* A merchant rescued from the dungeons of the moathouse, Torr is an owning partner in Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. A portly, middle-aged man with his dark brown hair styled in a "bowl cut."

*Nyer Hardiwick:* A merchant rescued from the dungeons of the moathouse, Nyer is an owning partner in Grayson and Hardiwick of Dyvers. He is the older of the two merchants, with a thin almost fragile build and grey hair.

*Randath:* A severely injured gnome rescued from the dungeons of the moathouse, Torr & Nyer delivered Randath to the Church of St. Cuthbert to recover from the beating received by the ogre Lubash.
[/sblock]

[sblock=NULB]
*Captain Tollub:* Captain of the pirate ship Dagon's Anger, a small, swift custom-bulit carrack. Tollub is a big bearded man that can sometimes be found at the Boatman's Tavern in Nulb.[/b] Rumor in Nulb is that Tolubb is always looking to hire fighting men for his crew.

*Dick Rentsch:* This tall, lanky man is the owner and bartender at the Waterside Hostel. He wears a leather patch over a missing eye. You fault him with serving you the poisoned ale during the ambush at the Waterside Hostel. He disappeared right before the fighting started.

*Skole:* The barkeep at the Boatman's Tavern. He is a rough-looking, muscular man, who looks more the part of a warrior than a barkeep.

*Daryan Silverhorn:* A handsome, stylishly-dressed bard dwelling in Nulb, who is involved with slavetrading and other nasty sorts of business. He sings with a mellow tenor voice, and plays the mandolin and the songhorn. He also tells humorous, entertaining stories. Your party strongarmed him into giving up his contacts, and in doind so likely made an enemy of him.

*Captain Joinville:* Captain of the Bloodwort. Rumor tells that he generally plies the Sea of Gearnet, along the Wild Coast. Supposedly, he bought Anemone (Shoon's ex-crush) from the bard Daryan Silverhorn.

*Anemone:* Shoon's ex-crush. Apparently a beautiful young woman with brunette hair, sold into slavery by the bard Daryan Silverhorn.

*Mother Screng:* The local herbalist, Mother Screng is old and bent, with scraggly gray locks sticking out from beneath the aged shawl she wears. She didn't sell acid, but had some alchemist's fire. The woman had a dry voice to match her dry sense of humor.

*Hruda:* Mother Screng's homely daughter (who appears to be quite old herself) helps in running the herbalist shop.

*Feav, the Brewer:* You were referred to Feav the Brewer during your search for Alchemist's Fire, as you were told some of his distillations could be quite flammable. However, your luck at the herbalist's shop nullified the need to visit Feav.

*Jargo Brickcrusher:* The fat, dark-skinned dwarf responsible for the ambush at the Waterside Hostel, the death of your companion Aeron, and the capture of Sir Merrick Garland. First mentioned by Daryan Silverhorn as being someone who purchases slaves in Nulb from time to time. You have confirmed through first hand experience that he is a leader of the Temple's brigands, and a doughty warrior not to be trifled with.

He dresses in gray plate armor, and bears shield and waraxe in combat. His head is bald, but his elaborately braided beard reaches below his belt. The numerous scars he bears and his calm, casual stance would indicate that he is a veteran of many battles. 





*Latizar the Grim:* Latizar is a slender man who dresses in fine dark robes, trimmed and stiched with gold and silver threads showing intricate and arcane patterns. While his features were mostly hidden in the shadows of his cowl when you met, he carried himself with an aura of power. He proved himself to be a wizard of some power; stronger than Ciaran and Vaseda to be sure, but not of the same caliber as Falrinth. His position within the Temple hierarchy is unknown.





*Smigell the Redhand:* Supposedly a commander of the Temple's brigands, she frequents the Waterside Hostel in Nulb, hiring swords and other less savory sorts. You have passing familiarity with her, in that your former companion Shoon offered her coin to help him find Anemone.[/sblock]

[sblock=THE TEMPLE OF ELEMENTAL EVIL]
*Falrinth* A powerful wizard that you encountered during your explorations of the Temple of Elemental Evil's dungeons, he bested your group in combat, forcing you to flee before the awesome force of his powers. What exactly his function is within the Temple you have yet to divine. He is a tall slender man with a thin strip of hair upon his mostly bald head, a far-eastern style mustache and small arrow-shaped goatee,  and a wicked countenance. He dresses well in plush silk robes and other such finery. You noted a jeweled dagger at his belt, but no other visible weapons. Ciaran noted that his power level may be on par with that of Lord Burne, as judged by his casting many spells, two of which were from the Fourth Order of Arcane Magnitude. These spells included Stoneskin, Wall of Fire, Magic Missile, Shield, Minor Global of Invulnerability, Lightning Bolt, and Scorching Ray.





*Hedrak, Supreme Commander of the Temple*: You've not encounter this man, but information gained from the interrogation of brigands in service to the Temple indicates that this man may be the overall leader of the Temple of Elemental Evil.

*Barkinar:* Barkinar is the commander of the Temple's military forces, a step under Hedrak himself. Not yet encountered.

*Deggum:* A recruit of Lareth's, Deggum now holds some sort of position of power within the Temple hierarchy. Not yet encountered.

*Romag, curate:* The powerful leader of the Elemental Earth cult, Romag was encountered on the first level of the dungeons beneath the Temple. The PCs fled when he showed his power by dispelling Ciaran's _web_ spell.

*Darik, commander:* The commander of the Earth cults troops.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

*LOCATIONS*


*HOMMLET*
The Village of Hommlet has grown up around a crossroads in an area of wooded hills.  Once far from any important activity, it became embroiled in the struggle between gods and demons when the The Temple of Elemental Evil rose to power but a few leagues away. Luckily for it's inhabitants, the Temple and it's evil hordes were destroyed a decade ago, but Hommlet still suffers from occasional incursions of bandits and strange monsters...

A trade and farming community of some 200 folk (perhaps twice that when outlying farms and ranches are included), Hommlet is quiet and quaint for the most part, surrounded by farms, orchards and ranches. With the exception of Burne's Tower, the town has little in the way of fortifications or defenses. Still, most able bodied men of the village serve in the local militia, and the former adventurers Burne and Rufus lead a company of some two-dozen men-at-arms. 

[sblock=Hommlet Map]


[/sblock]

*- Inn of the Welcome Wench:* The Inn of the Welcome Wench is a fine establishment, known throughout the region for its excellent service, delicious food and comfortable lodging. Run by Ostler Gundigoot and his family (his wife, and daughters Vesta and Coline), the Gundigoots employ two pretty serving maids (Beka and Alice), a young stableboy (Olien) and groom (Nolan), and a pair of potboys (Wilton and Dewitt).

A large building, the Wench has a solid stone foundation and walls of rough-hewn timber. Slate tiles cover the sloping roof, and thick wooden shutters cover each of the inn's many windows. At least a dozen stone chimneys rise above the roof, and several of them are continously smoking. The square sign in front of the yard shows a buxom and smiling girl holding foaming mugs of beer.





[sblock=Services & Menu]
Common Room: 1 sp/night
Small Room: 1 gp/night
Large Room: 2 gp/night

Supper: 5 sp
Breakfast: 2 sp*

Lager (local), mug: 3 cp
Ale (local), mug: 4 cp
Ale (local, special reserve), mug 2 sp
Wine (local), glass: 1 sp 
Wine (Keoish Golden), glass: 2 sp
Wine (Lortmil Farms White), glass: 2 sp
Wine (Blue Mountain Reserve), glass: 3 sp
Wine (Sundish Lilac), glass: 4 sp
Wine (Urnst White), glass: 5 sp
Wine (Celene Ruby), glass: 8 sp
Wine (Furyondian Emerald Pale), glass: 1 gp
Wine (Velunian Fireamber), glass: 3 gp
Brandy (Renton Reserve), glass: 5 sp
Brandy (Keoish), glass: 1 gp
Brandy (Ulek, aged), glass: 3 gp
Liqueur (Ulek Elixer), glass: 5 gp


* Included with room[/sblock]

*- Burne's Tower:* This large stone tower sits upon the eastern border of Hommlet proper. It is the home of the wizard Burne, the warrior Rufus, and their band of men-at-arms, sometimes called Burne's Badgers. The tower is surrounded by freshly dug ditches and the beginnings of field stone walls; it is obviously that a castle is being built around the site of the tower, though it is still in its earliest stages.

[sblock=Burne's Tower Interior Locations]
*Library:* The library, really little more than a well-appointed study, is fairly small, but lined with shelves and shelves of tomes and books. Several small tables, surrounded by overstuffed armchairs and ottomans furnish the place. A fire usually blazes in a brick and stone fireplace set in one wall, helping to keep the chamber warm. Nearby is a sideboard, holding a dozen glasses and several bottles of spirits atop it. A pair of writing desks with padded armchairs round out the furnishings.
[/sblock]

*NULB*
Rumored to house thieves, brigands, smugglers and river pirates, the ramshackle village of Nulb sits on the Imerdys Run. The Run, a small river flowing from hills deep within the Gnarley Forest and flowing into the Emridy River, is wide and deep enough to allow river vessels to offload cargo and such at the small village. 

The buildings are of turf, mud brick, old timbers and crudely hewn logs, and most appear to be in serious need of repair. Judging by the village's appearance, few in the place make much in the way of money. The road from Hommlet passes by a few homes and outlying farms before reaching an old wood and rope bridge that spans the Imerdys Run and leads into the town proper. The village smells faintly garbage and filth.

[sblock=Nulb Map]

[/sblock]

*- Waterside Hostel [Burned Down]:* The hostel is a large, relatively well-constructed building, with a foundation of fieldstone, and walls of sawed timbers. A weathered signboard proclaims the place as the Waterside Hostel. A large yard lays before the place, and a shabby barn off to one side provides shelter for horses. It is a rough place, frequented by bandits, river pirates and worse sorts. It is said that blades can often find employment here, though the nature of the work may not be "honorable." The proprietor is Dick Rentsch, a tall, lanky man who wears a patch over one eye.

Food, drink and rooms are cheap, but of low-quality. The fare usually consists of greasy stew and hard bread, and drinks are watered down or vinegary. The rooms are cramped and drafty, with only the barest of shoddy furnishings.

An ambush by the forces of the Temple left the place in flames. The place is now little more than ash, blackened stone foundation and collapsed, burnt timbers.

*- Boatman's Tavern:* Built into the back of a huge warehouse by the quay, the Boatman's Tavern is just a few steps away from the docks. Catering to sailors and pirates, the place has a dire reputation. It is a  rough and tumble bar; in fact, if anything, it is worse than the tavern at the Waterside Hostel! The place is always crowded by nasty sorts, and shouts and laughter ring out in the smokey air of the taproom. The barkeep is a well-built man with a warrior's look, who tends bar from behind a rough counter that appears to have been cobbled together from weathered pieces of old ships and then sanded to some semblance of smoothness.

*- Mother Screng's Herb Shop*: Run by old Mother Screng and her daughter Hruda, this decrepit building is as ugly and homely looking as the two women that run it. The place is full of jars and containers of herbs and unguents, fresh and dried, and an overwhelming smell of these ingredients strikes those who walk through the door like an aromatic sledgehammer. Merrick had previously purchased _alchemist's fire_ from these strange ladies.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

*CLUES AND INFORMATION*

[sblock=The Poem]
The paper within looks to be a few years old, the ink faded. Still decipherable though, and written upon the parchment in a flowery handwriting, is a poem that reads:

"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned. 

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

*objects of note*

*Writ of King's Justice: * Received from Lord Burne. "I am giving you this writ to act as agents of the King's Justice, on authority as is invested in me by the Viscount of Verbobonc and as affirmed by good King Belvor IV of Furyondy. Mercy and quarter need not be given to these cultists. Deal with them as you see fit. This writ gives you the authority to judge them, and to pardon or execute based upon your own judgement."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

*Omega adventure timeline*

*TIMELINE*


*13 Harvester*
 - Arrive in Hommlet from Furyondy
 - Spend night at Inn of the Welcome Wench
 - Learn rumors of the Moathouse and the Temple of Elemental Evil

*14 Harvester*
 - Investigate Moathouse
 - Fight & defeat bandits
 - Return to Hommlet
 - Jebediah Krane & his servant Thomas remain behind to further question the villagers and speak to Lord Burne

*15 Harvester*
 - Gor leaves the group during the wee hours of morning
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Interrogation of bandit prisoners
 - Arrest of Zert
 - Travel back to Moathouse
 - Ambushed by bandits, defeat bandits.
 - Jinx is smashed by ogre
 - Explore Moathouse dungeons
 - Rescue Torr Grayson & Nyer Hardiwick (merchants) and Randath (gnome)
 - Withdraw from combat with Lareth (The Master)

*16 Harvester*
 - Interrogate captured bugbears (Imprisoned beneath Burne's Tower)
 - Interrogate Zert (Imprisoned beneath Burne's Tower)
 - Ciaran apCallian joins the group
 - Return to the Moathouse to find it empty
 - Pursue & defeat The Master
 - Return to Hommlet with bandit prisoners
 - (Advancement to Level 3)

*17 Harvester*
 - Interrogate The Master's Lieutenant
 - Receive "Clue Poem" for Lord Burne
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Celebrate

*18 Harvester*
 - Shoon joins the group
 - Jinx comes out of coma & rejoins the group
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Jebediah Krane & Thomas remain behind in Hommlet

*19 Harvester*
 - Travel to Temple of Elemental Evil
 - Explore broken tower
 - Fight & defeat bandits
 - Find escape tunnel
 - Interrogate bandit prisoners
 - Travel to abandoned cottage north of the ToEE.

*20 Harvester*
 - Return to Hommlet
 - Secure prisoners (beneaht Burne's Tower)
 - Dine with Lords Burne & Rufus
 - Receive Writ of King's Justice (allowing you to judge, pardon or execute any evil-doers in the region)
 - Jebediah Krane and Thomas are captured by black-cloaked raiders 

*21 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Explore Temple Proper
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level Two (via Level One)
 - Fight troll & owlbear
 - Withdraw to Temple Proper for brief rest period
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level One
 - Fight Temple Guards & Ogre, defeat some enemy forces
 - Forced to withdraw by superior numbers of Temple troops
 - Travel to Hommlet

*22 Harvester*
 - Shop for equipment/supplies
 - Jinx leaves the group for the Free City of Greyhawk
 - Buy potions & wand of lesser vigor from Church of St. Cuthbert 
 - (Advancement to Level 4)

*23 Harvester*
 - Spend day in Hommlet going about mudane tasks

*24 Harvester*
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Told to talk to Smigell the Redhand about who is hiring swords
 - Shoon instead questions her regarding Anemone, his missing "girlfriend"

*25 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Descend into tunnel beneath broken tower
 - Find secret entrance to Temple Dungeon Level Three
 - Fight Falrinth the Wizard
 - Forced to withdraw in the face of Falrinth's superior power
 - Camp in the woods near the Temple

*26 Harvester*
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Descend to Temple Dungeon Level One
 - Fight & defeat ghouls
 - Fight & defeat ogres
 - Encounter gnolls
 - Withdraw in indecision
 - Gnolls call for reinforcements
 - Flee from reinforcements 
 - Encounter Romag & Darik and more reinforcements
 - Evade them and flee from the Temple
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Encounter Daryan Silverhorn
 - Find out he sold Anemone to Captain Joinville of the Bloodwart
 - Leave Daryan at the Boatman's Tavern, rather than tangle with three or four dozen river pirates

*27 Harvester*
 - Shop for equipment /supplies
 - Travel to ToEE
 - Enter Temple Dungeon Level Three via secret passage
 - Sneak past Falrinth's chambers
 - Enter "Chamber of Eyes"
 - Fight & defeat ogres & bugbears
 - Shoon dies (skull crushed by bugbear morningstar)
 - Fight trolls
 - Forced to flee (you have little in the way of fire and acid)
 - Withdraw from Temple
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - Vaseda joins group

*28 Harvester
Brewfest
1 Patchwall
2 Patchwall
3 Patchwall*
 - Idle days spent in Hommlet (resting, purchasing additional equipment, adding spells to your books, enchanting some of your weapons, getting to know the villagers, and celebrating)
 - Deren leaves group
 - Bellus joins group

*4 Patchwall*
 - Travel to Nulb
 - Ambushed at the Waterside Hostel
 - The Waterside Hostel is burned to the ground
 - Aeron dies (slain by Jargo Brickcrusher, and body cremated in building fire)
 - Sir Merrick Garland captured by Jargo's men
 - Travel to Hommlet
 - (Meddyg arrives in Hommlet, meets with Lord Burne & spends night at the IotWW)

*5 Patchwall*
 - Arrive Hommlet
 - Meddyg joins group
 - Spend day in Hommlet resting

*6 Patchwall*
 - Hire Turuko and Kobort
 - Travel to Temple of Elemental Evil
 - Enter Temple Proper
 - Descend to Dungeon Level 1
 - Rescue Johann; Johann joins group
 - Defeat ghouls


----------



## Umbran (Mar 1, 2011)

This was in the General discussion forum, which is an astoundingly bad place for a thread in which you want no comments.  Moved to Talking the Talk.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

Umbran said:


> This was in the General discussion forum, which is an astoundingly bad place for a thread in which you want no comments.  Moved to Talking the Talk.




Actually, I think it somehow ended up in the General discussion forum when the database was upgraded. I think it was in Plots & Places, and that somehow ended up in General when Plots & Places disappeared. There are a lot of Rogue Gallery threads and such from old games that still seem to be in General.

At any rate, thanks for moving it!


----------

